# Ok guys you drew me in...



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

At first I did'nt think I'd be interested in dustance casting, but being as it's the dead of winter I started reading you posts and I'm hooked! Well I really don't often surf fish due to my lack of expertise in this area. I never catch squat and those damn flies really pi$$ me off. Well anyway I was reading about the drum rum on the coast recently and I thought I had to get in on that action. SO now I guess I'll join the quest for long casts. In most fields I consider myself a knowledgeable fisherman but I must admit I'm a baby to this stuff. So even the most obvious info is appreciated. I don't mind spending some cash for a great combo as long as it really helps me. I'm not looking for 700 feet, just enough to get to the fish and not embarass myself with 50 foot casts. Well let me thank you guys in advance and let you know I'm looking forward to hearing from you. YOu're doing a great job so fay Longcaster!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I miss fishing so much, this morning I had Croakers and pancakes for breakfast. I can't wait for spring.

[This message has been edited by LongRanger (edited 01-20-2001).]


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Howdy Russ Dadds,
We are glad that you decided to join the "Distance Casting" crew. We've been waiting for you and we are more than glad to help to cast further so that you can catch more fish. 
Tell me how far you would like to cast and I will let you know what kind of equipment you will need. You might be surprised that it may not cost as much as you think.


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Cost is'nt a worry of mine, I'd rather pay more for quality. I just don't want to sacrifice distance for fishing performance. As far as how far, well I'm just interested in casting far enough to surf fish effectively. I prefer casting equipment and am fairly caoable of using it with my plug rods. I'm really interested in the Pnn 525 tournamag, I like the drag system and the brand has always been good to me. As far as rods I'm at a loss. It seems Breakaways are the best so I guess I'm looking for a Breakaway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2001)

Hi there Russ and welcome to our forum.If money is no problem then the ultimate casting and surfishing outfit would be the Breakaway 1pc/2pc LIGHT OR the new Zziplex strait 8 rod, with the 525 mag or the 525T.
when one gets into long distance casting then the prices of the rods go up, but for you the above will be just fine.
Ron SUTTON, http://ronsutton.sea-angler.org should have what you are looking for. Hatterasoutfitters is another good sourse also. and Joe Mullets. Glad to help.Take care, stay healthy and God BLESS. TONY

FISHING HAS A NAME***RED DOG***


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Russ Dadds, if you are interested in casting plugs. 

From my personal experience, casting plugs under 2oz. don't cast very far with bait casting gear. During mid-flight, plugs loose their momentum and start to float in the air which is detrimental to a long cast and the reel will respond by backlashing. You can lob a plug but then you won't get the distance that you desire. 

I do better using spinning gear when using any lure that wants to float during mid-cast.

Conventional reels seem to cast better without backlashing if the lure holds it's momentum and they are of a minimum weight.

I love the drag system of Penn conventional reels. They prove to provide excellent stopping ability. I'm sure that the Penn 525 Tournamag will satisfy your drag requirements and with sufficient weight your casting expectations as well.

Because your rod selection is of a more selective nature as opposed to objective, I would recommend that you try before you buy. Also make sure you have the reel that you plan on using on this rod, so that you can better make a choice that you will be happy with.


----------



## DEcevR (Dec 11, 2000)

Russ, Arguably the Breakaways are the best casting US built rods offered, though some Lami and Loomis users may have an exception with this statement.







I have a 2pc/1pc production rod and for me and my casting it won't hold a candle to my Zziplex Primo Syncro. (I know this is going to draw attacks but remember this is how my 2 rods respond to my casting)(note also the Primo Syncro is listed as a dual purpose field casting/fishing rod)

The UK rod builder, designers have been responsible for just about every casting title recorded. Rods such as Zziplex, Conoflex, and a few others seem to dominate the distance events. This could be because of design or that just most every top level caster want to cast one of these UK rods. 

If you want the optimum distance casting rods look to the UK! IMHO

Hope this helps,

Tightlines~~~~~~


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

O.K. so I've decided on the tournamag 525, now on to the rod. What I'm looking for is a rod to use for surf fishing. Not plug casting, I'm looking for a rod to cast enough weight to hold and bait. I guess about 4 to 8 ounces? Does that sound right? What do you guys use for surf fishing. I want to target reds in the surf.


----------



## DEcevR (Dec 11, 2000)

Russ, For your purpose the 2pc/1pc or the 11'9" Breakaway's would have to be the two most popular rods out there. They will both push some serious lead and bait out to the 1st sets.









Loomis and Lamiglass also have some popular models in this catagory but I have never owned one to make a recommendation.

Tightlines~~~~

P.S. Don't forget the PENN PPT series rods as well while you are out checking rods out!


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

PPT? do you have a link I have'nt seen one.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Russ a note on the 525T it does not have a clicker. You also can get a 3rd party Knobby side plate from Hatteras Outfitters for about 50 Bucks (under Reel Candy). Bill Kennedy did some of the testing and he can cast.


----------



## DEcevR (Dec 11, 2000)

Russ, It was a PPT which Neil used last year to set the record cast at the Nationals. It is a UK PENN introduced product which is also being introduced over here this year. The OTG model should be a great dual purpose rod. I saw the competition models at the regionals and was very impressed. There are rumors that PENN UK is working on newer improved models

I can't remember if this was noted already but Cabelas is offering the 525T this year in there saltwater catalog for 179.99....that is about 100.00 less than I paid for mine ;(


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Russ, we gotta get hooked up before you buy. I have a 12' lami , a 12'6" breakaway 2pc1pc, and one of Longcaster s killer 14' rods ( my favorite ). You can cast each and see what you like best.I am in Bowie next to the Baysox stadium.I practice on a field that has 6 soccer fields joined together. Maybee we can get lucky and get some of the distance crew to join us.Hows next Saturday morning ?


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Sounds like a good idea! I'd love too try those rods out. I think you'll have to show me some technique first though. Like I said I'm real new to casting surf poles!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Do you want to plan a time ?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

DEcevR, I am with you, the 1508 2pc1pc feels like a wet noodle to me, but most people love it. Like I said, I like the rod I got from Richard that I can hammer and feel it take it.I am looking forward to meeting you in Jersey this May. AWSOME ! ( a little insider joke !)


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Russ, 
I'll add in a couple of comments and let the experts get back to advising you. I had a similar set of questions a few months back and everyone gave me great advice. Read <a href="http://www.pierandsurf.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000078.html">the thread</a>--you may find something of interest there.

As for purchasing these things, there are several options: <a href="http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com" target=new>Hatteras Outfitters</a> and <a href="http://www.outerbanksfishing.com/hatteras-jack/tackle-shop.htm" target=new>Hatteras Jack</a> are favorites for a lot of the guys on the board. I ended up going with a guy that Andy knows in Pa., <a href="http://www.jamestackle.com" target=new> James Tackle</a>. His website doesn't have a lot of details, so just call him at the number on his site. His prices were outstanding and Andy couldn't rave enough about his work. I'll be glad to let you throw my rod in a few weeks when it's finished.

As for prices on the Penn 525 Tournamag, check out <a href="http://www.srmo.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=srmo&Product_Code=P525-MAG-PENNGS&Category_Code=PENN+CONVENTIONAL" target=new> Shark River Marine Outfitters</a>. Their prices were excellent.

As a sidenote, I really want to thank everyone for the numerous posts in this new section. Good questions, good answers--you guys kick butt!


----------



## DEcevR (Dec 11, 2000)

Sandflea, I would like to thank you! You gave the USA distance caster's a place to discuss our sport that wasn't "specific" tackle driven. It is really tough to openly discuss tackle and techniques when only one type tackle is considered the "best".

Thanks again Sandflea!

Tightlines~~~~~


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm just happy this thing has been so successful DEcevR. We'll see how long it takes before people start screaming:
"Zziplex!"
"Conoflex!"
"Breakaway!"
"You suck!"


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

So does anyone know where a PPT can be ordered or bought from?


----------



## DEcevR (Dec 11, 2000)

Russ, I know Veals has the UK PENN versions and Ron Sutton also carries them here in the USA. Problem is the shipping and that sports tax that is accessed to fishing rods sold from the UK. My Zziplex Primo Syncro retails for about 75.00 more than the 2pc/1pc in the UK. To get one to my door was $225.00 more than my 2pc/1pc due to the above conditions.

I would contact PENN USA and see how to get the US introduced rods of this series....the only visable difference I can see is a USA flag has replaced Neil Mackellow's picture on the rod. This way the shipping and that tax won't eat up your cash.


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Although I like Penn if I can get a Breakaway without the hassle I think I probably will. I would'nt mind saving some cash if I can anyway. Oh and is the 525t alot better than the 525gs?

[This message has been edited by Russ Dadds (edited 01-22-2001).]


----------



## DEcevR (Dec 11, 2000)

Russ, The 525 mag and the 525 Tournamag are far better casters than the GS series. There are many reasons for the difference in performance but lets just say for now.....yes they cast further...much further.

If you persue the US PENN availability of the PPT series rods....the hassel of taxes and shipping disappear.


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Sorry I ment to say is the 525 tournamag alot better than the 525 mag? whats the difference?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The main differences that I know of is the the mag (slider) has a slide to control the magnets distance and a clicker and the T has a knob for more precise control (no clicker).
as I said there is a side plate that can be had for the 525 mag to give you the control feature. My question is are you going to fish the reel and need the alarm or not?
Ron Sutton may have the 535mag as well. Veals picture shows a Knob but I could not see if it has a clicker I like to fish and use the clicker.
The PPT rods are avaiable from Ron Sutton http://ronsutton.sea-angler.org/ 
As well as Zziplex etc.


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Ok now which model of the PPT do I want. I have no idea how to execute a pendulum so di I want the groundcaster or the sidecaster model. Or should i get the pendulum and learn how to do that? Is a pendulum needed for fishing? Im not interested in competition or anything like that


----------

